# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Pitcher plants of southern Peninsular Malaysia

## kuching

On my second day in southern Peninsular Malaysia (Johor state of Malaysia), I was looking for possible site for fishing....& then we found a secondary forest full of lowland species of pitcher plants. 

To me, there was nothing to look at.....all the common lowland species such as _Nepenthes ampullaria_, _N. gracilis_  & _N. rafflesiana_  (N. mirabilis is rare in Johor).

However, when my friend, Lim found a natural cross hybrid, _N. gracilis_  x _N. rafflesiana_, my eyes almost "popped out" !!!! Gosh!!! This is VERY VERY RARE hybrid! Lim was too lucky to find it !!!!


The habitat:






_N. gracilis_.





_N. gracilis_.





_N. gracilis_.

----------


## kuching

_N. ampullaria_.




There is no red_ N. ampularia_  in Peninsular Malaysia. However, I found this pitcher is a bit red....must be caused by the strong sunlight in the open space (of where it grows).




_N. rafflesiana_.





_N. rafflesiana_.






The first hybrid that we found is_ N_. x_ hookeriana_:

----------


## kuching

Then, we found this rare _N. gracilis_  x _N. rafflesiana_. (The leaf looks like something in between _N. gracilis_  & _N. rafflesiana_)





_N. gracilis_  x _N. rafflesiana_.




_N. gracilis_  x _N. rafflesiana_.






And we also found_ N_. x _trichocarpa_ (_N. ampullaria_  x _N. gracilis_) - upper pitcher.







_N_. x _trichocarpa_ - lower pitcher:





_N_. x _trichocarpa_ 





_N_. x _trichocarpa_ - these lower pitchers are covered by grasses & leaf litter.....so the color is reddish. No idea what caused it to be red in color when it is not exposed to the sunlight. Anyone can explain?






THE END.

----------

